# A long time gone...



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Aw shoot, you've made me cry... I wish I could have known Nikki. I am so glad you had her in your life, it sounds like she found you as quickly as she could. Thank you for sharing her story.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

More tears here, too. She was beautiful and such a treasure.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to Nikki. I feel like I know her. She sounds like she earned the "best dog ever" title. A title not recognized by the AKC but recognized by any owner who's had one.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Brianne
What a beautiful tribute to your sweet girl Nikki.
I cried too as I read your loving words.
Thinking of you and Chumlee !!!!

Barbara (Sheldon's Mom)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely brought tears. I can just visualize her and how much love and joy she brought to your life. You will see her again and never again be apart.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't matter how many years they have been at the bridge - we still feel their loss as if it were only yesterday, when these goldens wiggle their way into our hearts they stay buried in there forever.

Your girl looks so wise in the pic - Sleep softly Nikki


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice Tribute !

Wow she looks much like my male Golden Liam. She could have been his mother by the looks of it, and even the fur around the hind legs is so similar.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted this. I loved reading about Nikki and her life with you. That is really neat how she came into your life and became a beloved companion.

I lost my first golden in 1998 so I totally understand about still missing our pets that have been gone for quite a few years.

Thank you so much for sharing Nikki's lovely tribute.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

An absolutely beautiful tribute to Nikki. Beautiful, soulful eyes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*25 years ago and sometimes it still feels so raw....*

I meant to post this last week, but somehow I just couldn't type the words. It just really hit me hard. 

Whenever I read something in the Rainbow Bridge forum from newly bereaved owners about when they will begin to feel better and stop missing their departed dog, I try to post something positive and say that time heals and they will feel better. Honestly though, time helps, but 25 years later my heart still misses Nikki tremendously. It always amazes me what a huge impact a dog had on my life.

My niece lost her elderly dog in early May and got a new puppy a couple of weeks ago. We all began reminiscing about our past dogs. Nikki's name came up again and again. Story after story was shared about Nikki and her silly antics. How Nikki bossed all the boys (dogs) around and they were all happy to let her be in charge. A simple glance in their direction was all it took.

The time Nikki rolled on a pile of old lobster bait. This was truly her only vice that we hated! After rolling on the lobster bait she ran over to join the crowd and the smell of her literally made 3 of us vomit!!! 🤢 Several baths later you could still smell it. Nikki of course thought it smelled like Chanel No 5...

The time Nikki was served a very expensive filet mignon at a gathering that we weren't supposed to be at - DH & I were only dropping off some items for the host and when he saw Nikki with her gorgeous red hair and pink bandana we were asked to join them. He said she reminded him of a childhood dog. So Nikki got filet mignon and I think I got chicken. 😄

Our beautiful Nikki left us 25 years ago. A quarter century. So many changes have happened in our lives since then but her memory lives vividly in our hearts. Again, I took a walk on her favorite beach and let the memories wash over me. It was peaceful and cathartic. I like to think she was running beside me enjoying the sun and salty air.

And I will end this post as I did my original.
















Run fast and play hard my beautiful red girl, till we meet again....


----------

